#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laotian opticians

## ignatieff

I have had a couple of very good experiences of having glasses made quickly & to a very high quality in India.
I am planning to visit Laos for a fortnight in Feb 2012 & wondered whether any other forumistas had any experiences of opticians in Vientiane - cost, reliability, quality, speed - & whether there are any that you might be recommend on personal experience?
Ignatieff
 ::chitown::

----------


## WujouMao

> I have had a couple of very good experiences of having glasses made quickly & to a very high quality in India.
> I am planning to visit Laos for a fortnight in Feb 2012 & wondered whether any other forumistas had any experiences of opticians in Vientiane - cost, reliability, quality, speed - & whether there are any that you might be recommend on personal experience?
> Ignatieff


I went back packing for 2 months in Laos in 2005 and '08. I didnt see a single sole wearing glasses. Not even in the city. Must be a great place to live for excellent eyesight. Wasn't even an opticians for contact lenses.

Good luck!!

----------


## withnallstoke

There are loads of decent opticians there should you need them.

----------

